# Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty. Puppy Pictures added!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I am an animal lover like all of you so I know you all will understand how we feel. 

Today while we were outside working on the van (yes it wouldn't start this AM so we were trying to find out what was up. We were also waiting on my parents to come by since my father loves working on cars and my DH isn't a car person.) 

Anyway, we kept hearing a yelping dog or something. I figured it was the neighbor's up the street who have a chihauhua. We're on a hill so I figured the sound was echoing as it often does. Well DH decided to walk down the street just in case towards the creek and see if there was something down there. I heard him holler for me at one point but with the cars going up the street I couldn't tell what he said. So since I had both my DD (age 6) and DS (age 3) with me I would wait till he got back. 

Well here he comes up the street with two puppies in tow. I was hoping we wouldn't have any new dogs too. He gets to me and says, "someone dumped them." I couldn't believe my ears. He found them in the creek inside a box. Someone literally dumped the box into the creek with live puppies in it. Two drowned in the creek. It just breaks my heart. They are horribly emaciated and look very young. They are small breed dogs too. Uh. How cold hearted can a person be? Why didn't they just take them to the shelter if they didn't want them? That is outright cruel. The worse part is we'll never know who did it and can't prosecute them. 

I try to advocate spaying and neutering. It breaks my heart reading ads for puppies and kittens free because someone won't prevent unwanted litters. The kittens and puppies and often the parent animals are the ones who suffer. 

I will get pictures of the puppies tomorrow. Tonight they're bedded down in one of my stalls in the goat barn. They have had a meal though I limited it so they wouldn't engorge and get sick. They ate like they hadn't seen food in ages. Poor babies. One is chocolate and tan, male. One is black with a roaned gray on feet and nose, female. My daughter likes the cartoon Max & Ruby (about rabbits) so we are calling them that for now. 

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

That is sooo horrible Ashley! A shame that the spay/neuter issues aren't addressed as they should be.....I went thRu a situation with a lady down the road...she has way too many cats and they end up with 2-3 litters a year...I finally found a shelter that would spay for a minimal fee. To dump an unwanted litter of pups or kittens is just wrong...and to have them drowned is worse, I hope you can find a home for the 2 that were saved. Two of the best dogs I had the priveledge of owning were drop offs...Petey lived here with us for 8 years beore crossing the rainbow bridge and Daisy Mae had her life cut short 4 months after being dropped off...broke our hearts as she was just a pup that had alot of love to give us.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

I am so upset that people can be so heartless!

At least they are where they will get some care and find happy perminent homes.

Thank goodness for your husband's hearing - it was obviously ment to be that the van wouldn't start


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

Yeah, I figure with all the free unwanted animals in the newspaper, craigslist and freecycles that I won't have a lot of luck homing them. Guess there's always the possibility they may be here a while. That's fine so long as they don't become a problem with the goats or chickens. I think though, that if they're around them from such a young age that they can be moulded. Anyway, lets hope homes can be found. In the meantime they won't miss a meal and they'll get to be happy puppies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

that is so cruel and mean ..................people like that should be shot.............. :hair: :hair: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: ..

horrible[attachment=0:23cy8xec]cryingsmiley.gif[/attachment:23cy8xec]It makes me so sad~!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

I didn't get much of a chance to really mess with them this evening. It was already so late by the time we discovered them. Then got them settled in, fed and watered. They were inhailing their food so fast that they were choking and starting to vomit so I took it away for a minute till they had a chance to calm down and gave it back to them. They finished it and looked much more content. I hope they get healthy soon. Poor babies. I don't have any dog dewormer on hand. I'll have to get some.

I'll get pictures tomorrow so you can see how skinny and young they are. They look like Heinz 57s. No telling what they maybe. Maybe some beagle possibly, maybe some terrier. May even have some dachshund in there. Hard to say. They look pretty young. Maybe 4-6 weeks and they will be small. They're smaller than my cats and kids in the barn.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

Oh good grief that is sad! :tears: Those poor little puppies! If you're going to dump some puppies, why not dump them away from a river, stream, pond, canal, etc. instead of in it!! Some people are just so heartless it truly amazes me! But thank the Lord you guys found them. Gosh, what a way to die that would have been for the 2 you found. Maybe you can find them some good homes.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

This kind of thing truly disgusts me. I used to be an assistant manager at a pet store and there were many mornings I would come to work to find someone had dropped of an animal in front of the door. Puppies, kittens, rabbits, gerbils, guinea pigs, iguanas--you name it...

When I arrived one morning, there was a clothes hamper sitting by the door but nothing was in it. I scanned the parking lot because I knew nobody would have dropped off an empty clothes hamper...Well, a ways off I saw a furry little thing all balled-up. I thought whatever it was probably died during the night (it was really cold) but when I got closer I could see a little movement. It turned out to be a little orange kitten--probably only about 5 weeks old. He was so sick that his eyes were completly crusted shut...actually his entire face was pretty crusted over. When he started to walk he just wandered in circles because he could not see. I brought him inside and cleaned him up the best I could and took him to the vet as soon as they opened. The vet gave him antibiotics and he eventually recovered from the illness, but he had permenant brain damage and was basically retarded. One of the girls I worked with adopted him but he only lived for about 6 months and during that time he never learned how to use a litter box or groom himself...it was very sad.

I'm just glad your husband found these puppies in time to save them. It sounds like this story will have a much happier ending.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

I'm glad you and hubby were there to save the little ones, and may someone watch over the poor ones who didn't make it.

I'll never understand some people.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

I can't even imagine throwing an animal away like that. It just breaks myheart to think of what those pups must have gone through since coming into this world. To have the feeling of being hungry and that to be the norm for them???
I am so glad someone like yourself came across these pups. Good luck getting these pups back to a healthy condition. I hope you can find good homes for them if that is your intention. I would love to see pictures of them when you get a chance.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

:veryangry: I tell you ,some people just make me so darn mad. How could someone really do that. Tell you DH what a great thing he did. :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

Oohhh, don't you just love a man with compassion! It's sooo attractive! How are the pups today? Did you get pics? That's OK we can wait till the weekend, I know you are busy. Some people :veryangry: I just do not understand how you could do something like that and live with yourself?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Need to vent!!! Animal cruelty....*

Yes we have been a bit busy and everytime I go down I forget the camera. I was almost out the door this morning to feed and remembered it so here's the photos!

This is the little girl. She is very sweet and my little shadow. I don't let them loose with the goats because the goats are not happy about them yet. LOL 
























She is so happy to be here with us.

This is the little boy. He is trying so hard to believe that we'll be good to him. He is so scared still but he'll eventually push himself to come to us and then he's all kisses...
This was him being shy...








Here he's finally come to me. He hunkers down and is so submissive.

















They're both doing really well. They've got fat little tummies now. You can still see all their bones and feel every single rib but they're doing good.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

awww soo cute!!!! the boy is just darling!

they do look lke they havee a beagle in them


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley. My eyes started to tear up. They are so darn cute how on earth could someone be so DA** heartless to do this to these poor adorable babies.

Out where I am if someone sees you dump dogs and they get your plate number that is a $5000.00 fine and they are are not aloud to have pets in that county ever again.

We had so many dogs being dumped they have taken over some of the areas. I guess people thing that us farmers will take in ever animals that we see, not that we wouldn't but we just can not.

Ashley, I think the lord made sure your DH found them because he thinks there would be no better home then yours. :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks. We're so glad they made it and weren't too far gone by the time we did find them. DH was so worried I'd go down that following morning and find them dead in the stall. I'm so glad that didn't happen. They're such sweeties.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't believe that someone could be so heartless!! Their day will come to answer for all the wrong they have done :veryangry: 

Both pups are just too sweet....I was thinking they look to have some cocker spaniel in them, especially the little girl....God Bless you and hubby for having such kind hearts.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, those poor things! Why do people do such awful things? :sigh:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

What beautiful puppies! It's hard to imagine that someone could dump them like that. I'm glad that your family was able to save them. They look SOOOOOOO sweet!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

The puppies are soo cute! I once saw someone throw a puppy out of a car window-I stopped and got her too! she wasn't hurt ,but scared-I still have her now-she is 5. I can't believe all of the heartless things people do- You know they have a guilty conscience.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww! That is so sad!! HOW could anyone do something like that!! That makes me so angry, but thank goodness you where outside and your husband decided to go investigate the noises. 

What sweeties!!! They just break my heart


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The puppies are doing great you guys! They're now getting excited and playing around. They follow me around like... well... like little lost puppies. :ROFL: They actually met their first goat today. Gwen was being nosey (as usual) and was under my feet and when I came back in with their water she came with me. She sniffed noses first through a cattle panel. Then she followed me up to their stall. She got all the unwanted attention of a puppy head on and she rammed them. She's not much bigger than they are and she can't hurt them. So it all amounted to a small push and they got the point quickly. Best they learn this now from something smaller than to have a big doe hurt them. Anyway, they're still stalled for now. Just wanted to update on them.


----------

